# Unridable or Reverse Steering Bikes ?



## brook22 (29 Jul 2008)

I used to buy unridable (reverse steering cycles) from a manufacturer in Harrogate who has ceased production,
Does anyone know of a manufacturer in the UK or Europe that still makes these bikes.
They are used at shows etc to challenge riders to cover a 5m course - more difficult than it looks ! Thanks


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Jul 2008)

Wobbly John


----------



## HLaB (29 Jul 2008)

Cunobelin said:


> Wobbly John


I'd like to see somebody try to nick one of those


----------



## Hilldodger (1 Aug 2008)

We can make them if WJ doesn't have the time.

www.cyclemagic.org.uk


----------



## Riding in Circles (2 Aug 2008)

I heard of someone who had his bike stolen three times in six months so got one of these and taught himself how to ride it. A scrote, probably the same one who stole his other cycles tried to steal it and ended up with a smashed up face in about ten feet, he then sued or at least tried to sue the owner, there was something on line about it but I cannot find it now. Can't remember if it was here or the U.S.


----------



## bonj2 (2 Aug 2008)

they're exactly the sort of thing I mean to ban when i get elected into the ctc


----------



## Wobbly John (2 Aug 2008)

Cunobelin said:


> Wobbly John



You called? 

Unrideabubble? You mean like this?  

Yes that's me riding it. 


The OP emailled me and I pionted him in Hilldodger's direction.


----------



## bonj2 (3 Aug 2008)

Wobbly John said:


> You called?
> 
> Unrideabubble? You mean like this?
> 
> ...



When I get elected to the CTC I'm going to ban you.


----------

